# 75th Ranger Regiment from National Guard.



## KnighT (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey guys, 

So, I've done quite a bit of research on the topic and can't find anything with the search function. 

Would anyone be able to shed any light on the following(?): 

Let's say I am an 11B in the National Guard for 2 - 3 years while finishing college. I will either finish my NG contract or get a conditional release from the NG. 
My goal would then be to join the 75thRR as prior enlisted. 

What are my chances of getting into the Regiment when reenlisting on Active Duty? 

Best theoretical way to go about joining the Regiment?

Should I hold off on Jump School while with the NG and try to get into Jump School when reenlisting for a better chance at the Regiment? Is that even possible?

What about Option 40 contracts for Prior Service NG?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 13, 2018)

What did the recruiter say?


----------



## Centermass (Oct 14, 2018)

*CAN I JOIN THE 75th RANGER REGIMENT FROM THE NATIONAL GUARD, ARMY RESERVE, OR ANOTHER SERVICE?*

In order to join the Ranger Regiment, you must be currently serving on United States Army active duty status.
We are unable to directly recruit National Guard, Active Guard Reserve or Reserve Soldiers. You must first enlist active duty and serve with a conventional unit for at least six months. You may then contact the Regimental Recruiting Detachment (REC-D) at 75recruit@socom.mil. Military service members in the Green to Gold program must also take this route.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 16, 2018)

Florida173 said:


> What did the recruiter say?



Good point. I am just a little wary of speaking with a NG recruiter about this issue as I am sure they don't know the answer. It would be nice to speak to a 75thRR recruiter though.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 16, 2018)

Centermass said:


> *CAN I JOIN THE 75th RANGER REGIMENT FROM THE NATIONAL GUARD, ARMY RESERVE, OR ANOTHER SERVICE?*
> 
> In order to join the Ranger Regiment, you must be currently serving on United States Army active duty status.
> We are unable to directly recruit National Guard, Active Guard Reserve or Reserve Soldiers. You must first enlist active duty and serve with a conventional unit for at least six months. You may then contact the Regimental Recruiting Detachment (REC-D) at 75recruit@socom.mil. Military service members in the Green to Gold program must also take this route.



Thank you for your answer, @Centermass. I have read this several times. I was wondering if anyone had any more information or insight though, especially since Option 40 is the only "guaranteed" path to the 75th. I am considering putting off the NG and just waiting to enlist after college on an Option 40.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2018)

KnighT said:


> I am considering putting off the NG and just waiting to enlist after college on an Option 40.



^^^This is the correct answer.^^^

1. A Guard commitment could cause you to miss classes or be "that guy" who constantly uses college as an excuse to not deploy.
2. Why risk it especially when you can wait a few years and still go with an Opt. 40?


----------



## wp18 (Oct 16, 2018)

Just wondering what year are you currently in at uni?


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 17, 2018)

KnighT said:


> Thank you for your answer, @Centermass. I have read this several times. I was wondering if anyone had any more information or insight though, especially since Option 40 is the only "guaranteed" path to the 75th. I am considering putting off the NG and just waiting to enlist after college on an Option 40.





AWP said:


> ^^^This is the correct answer.^^^
> 
> 1. A Guard commitment could cause you to miss classes or be "that guy" who constantly uses college as an excuse to not deploy.
> 2. Why risk it especially when you can wait a few years and still go with an Opt. 40?


What he said. The only NG or Reserve guys I’ve seen here are dudes who were doing that, then dropped 18X packets for active, got non-selected or dropped during the Q, waited in purgatory at student company for 6-12 months and then came here, and usually after having to reclass from 11B to some sort of support MOS. Best case being 13F. You want Regiment for sure, skip the Guard and have fun in college. Go out, do weird stuff (I did stand up) that will help you face new situations and interact with people and do some sort of activity to mentally and physically prepare (I did boxing). Sounds like you’re not a dipshit though so keep up the good work at school my dude and hopefully I see you in a couple years.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> ^^^This is the correct answer.^^^
> 
> 1. A Guard commitment could cause you to miss classes or be "that guy" who constantly uses college as an excuse to not deploy.
> 2. Why risk it especially when you can wait a few years and still go with an Opt. 40?



Thanks for your comment, AWP. I see what you're saying. And it makes sense. I still have two years of college remaining and wanted to serve in the NG for two years for the experience while in college. Also, but not as important, extra income and benefits while in college.

I like to think that I would be that guy who would deploy with my NG unit during college.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 21, 2018)

wp18 said:


> Just wondering what year are you currently in at uni?



I have about two years remaining.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 21, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> What he said. The only NG or Reserve guys I’ve seen here are dudes who were doing that, then dropped 18X packets for active, got non-selected or dropped during the Q, waited in purgatory at student company for 6-12 months and then came here, and usually after having to reclass from 11B to some sort of support MOS. Best case being 13F. You want Regiment for sure, skip the Guard and have fun in college. Go out, do weird stuff (I did stand up) that will help you face new situations and interact with people and do some sort of activity to mentally and physically prepare (I did boxing). Sounds like you’re not a dipshit though so keep up the good work at school my dude and hopefully I see you in a couple years.



Thank you for the insight and advice, DasBoot. Appreciate it, man!! 

I'm thinking to hold off on the NG for now and just work extra hours while I finish up college. 

And then after I graduate, I'll petition a recruiter or recruiters for one of those shiny Option 40 contracts.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 21, 2018)

KnighT said:


> Thank you for the insight and advice, DasBoot. Appreciate it, man!!
> 
> I'm thinking to hold off on the NG for now and just work extra hours while I finish up college.
> 
> And then after I graduate, I'll petition a recruiter or recruiters for one of those shiny Option 40 contracts.


I don’t know how hard you’ll have to petition. They used to hand them out like candy if you had the GT score. I have heard they are pulling back on them and making guys earn them on OSUT and AIT. I don’t know what the future for the “selection process” holds, there may be changes coming, which I won’t go into here. I will say that going big army and getting your Tab before showing up may not be a bad idea. Granted getting Rasp from there may be a crapshoot but it’s worth mentioning. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 22, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I don’t know how hard you’ll have to petition. They used to hand them out like candy if you had the GT score. I have heard they are pulling back on them and making guys earn them on OSUT and AIT. I don’t know what the future for the “selection process” holds, there may be changes coming, which I won’t go into here. I will say that going big army and getting your Tab before showing up may not be a bad idea. Granted getting Rasp from there may be a crapshoot but it’s worth mentioning. Good luck with whatever you decide.



Thanks for the info, @DasBoot. 

I just want to clarify here:

Theoretically, say I am in the NG for a couple years. Couldn't I technically get released from the Guard, go active duty as an 11-B (with current business rules), get to a unit and then drop a packet for the 75th after 6 months?  I could get tabbed in the Guard... or while Active and waiting for my chance to drop that packet. Surely the 75th would be open to taking prior NG guys in the above scenario. 

Thoughts? Still a negative on the NG while in college?


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 22, 2018)

KnighT said:


> Thanks for the info, @DasBoot.
> 
> I just want to clarify here:
> 
> ...


I’d play it safe and not do guard. They may change the rules down the road and outright bar you. That’s the issue with being prior service- you never know what the rules will be 5 years down the road. If you’re a clean slate the rules are always “come as you are.” Make sense?


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 22, 2018)

Remember, the NG has to release you...they don't have to.

When the NG was moving my unit from Austin to Laredo, TX...an additional 470 miles (940 round trip). I requested to change to a Reserve unit that was within 50 miles of my home of record. Even though NGR 600-200, Chapter 4-7g(1) and AR 135-91, chapter 5-4 "Unit inactivation or relocation" supported my request and AR 135-91, chapter 5-5, defined the maximum involuntary travel distance the ARNGUS and USAR may enforce for IDT was 50 miles, I still had to fight for the change....and it took a long time to get the release, and that is with the the National Guard Bureau and Army Regs backing me up.

So, don't count on the NG just releasing because you want to go AD....just something to think about.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Oct 22, 2018)

I cannot speak in regard to going to RASP from NG, but I can say my best bud is coming back from Afghanistan with an NG unit and has been fighting tooth and nail to get out of the NG contract and into an Active Duty contract. They are simply saying no, which from what he has told me, they hold the right to do so.

Per previous responses, I would recommend skipping the NG route and controlling your own destiny with coming to the AD side. When I went through basic, they handed out Opt. 40 contracts to anyone who would provide a signature and had a 240 PT score. Best of luck, and enjoy college. Some of my best memories are from college.


----------



## EightEightFive (Oct 25, 2018)

KnighT said:


> Thanks for the info, @DasBoot.
> 
> I just want to clarify here:
> 
> ...




I just ETS'd from the NG and have been working towards an 18x contract. The recruiters keep trying to persuade me into 11xopt40. I can't speak for the future, but as of now it appears they are trying to push viable candidates into 11xopt40.

In regards to the NG giving you a conditional release. Don't count on it. I dropped my first conditional release packet 3 years into my 6 years contract and got denied. I put my second conditional release packet in when I had 6 months left on a one year extension. (No bonuses, no SLRP, I owed nothing except 6 months) They still gave me a fat NO. This is just my personal experience, I believe it varies from state to state.

I suggest finishing school then going straight into AD. Again, this is just my personal experience, I'm no recruiter nor have I ever attempted to get into RR.

/885


----------



## KnighT (Oct 28, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I’d play it safe and not do guard. They may change the rules down the road and outright bar you. That’s the issue with being prior service- you never know what the rules will be 5 years down the road. If you’re a clean slate the rules are always “come as you are.” Make sense?



@DasBoot  Makes sense. Thanks again, man. I appreciate it.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 28, 2018)

@Kraut783 @Ball N' Chain @EightEightFive Thanks for the insight, guys. I really really appreciate it.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 28, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Remember, the NG has to release you...they don't have to.
> 
> When the NG was moving my unit from Austin to Laredo, TX...an additional 470 miles (940 round trip). I requested to change to a Reserve unit that was within 50 miles of my home of record. Even though NGR 600-200, Chapter 4-7g(1) and AR 135-91, chapter 5-4 "Unit inactivation or relocation" supported my request and AR 135-91, chapter 5-5, defined the maximum involuntary travel distance the ARNGUS and USAR may enforce for IDT was 50 miles, I still had to fight for the change....and it took a long time to get the release, and that is with the the National Guard Bureau and Army Regs backing me up.
> 
> So, don't count on the NG just releasing because you want to go AD....just something to think about.



That is what I have heard--that it's no small feat getting a cond. release from the NG these days. But, then again, I have also heard of people getting released no problem. I guess it just depends on your unit and how many benefits you tap into through the NG, right? 

I was thinking of doing the shortest contract possible (3 years) so that even if my cond. release is denied, I will only have to stay for another year after college before going AD.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 28, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> I cannot speak in regard to going to RASP from NG, but I can say my best bud is coming back from Afghanistan with an NG unit and has been fighting tooth and nail to get out of the NG contract and into an Active Duty contract. They are simply saying no, which from what he has told me, they hold the right to do so.
> 
> Per previous responses, I would recommend skipping the NG route and controlling your own destiny with coming to the AD side. When I went through basic, they handed out Opt. 40 contracts to anyone who would provide a signature and had a 240 PT score. Best of luck, and enjoy college. Some of my best memories are from college.



You make a good point. Thanks, man. I appreciate your input. 

Some people argue that getting a conditional release is doable and fairly easy...perhaps they just lucked out with their unit and CO.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 28, 2018)

EightEightFive said:


> I just ETS'd from the NG and have been working towards an 18x contract. The recruiters keep trying to persuade me into 11xopt40. I can't speak for the future, but as of now it appears they are trying to push viable candidates into 11xopt40.
> 
> In regards to the NG giving you a conditional release. Don't count on it. I dropped my first conditional release packet 3 years into my 6 years contract and got denied. I put my second conditional release packet in when I had 6 months left on a one year extension. (No bonuses, no SLRP, I owed nothing except 6 months) They still gave me a fat NO. This is just my personal experience, I believe it varies from state to state.
> 
> ...



This is basically what I wanted to know when I initially started this thread. So, from your experience it looks like they are allowing NG prior service to pursue Option 40 contracts as of right now? Hmmmm. Looks like my timing is a bit off since I still have two years of college and can't go AD right now since I would like to graduate first. 

Most people have said that if I want to go Option 40 for RR, I should just wait and go AD from the ground. You included. That looks like the best way forward...

Sheesh. Well, it sounds like conditional releases from the NG are a huge gamble... 

So, just out of curiosity...why do you not want to go AD on an Option 40? xD


----------



## EightEightFive (Oct 28, 2018)

KnighT said:


> This is basically what I wanted to know when I initially started this thread. So, from your experience it looks like they are allowing NG prior service to pursue Option 40 contracts as of right now? Hmmmm. Looks like my timing is a bit off since I still have two years of college and can't go AD right now since I would like to graduate first.
> 
> Most people have said that if I want to go Option 40 for RR, I should just wait and go AD from the ground. You included. That looks like the best way forward...
> 
> ...



I dropped my 2nd conditional release this past March. At that time the only MOS's for opt40 were cooks and fuelers. That's what i was told at least. He said 11xopt40 is all day long right now until about the end of the calendar year.

Oh boy, the reason I want 18x over 11xopt40. It's very simple and quite complicated. I'm choosing 18x because it's my dream.


Edit: when your time comes to walk into the recruiters office, know what you want and stick to your guns. I've been playing the dog and pony show the entire time I've been trying to secure my contract. Tell them what you want and dont budge. Sooner or later it will be a viable option.


----------



## KnighT (Oct 30, 2018)

EightEightFive said:


> I dropped my 2nd conditional release this past March. At that time the only MOS's for opt40 were cooks and fuelers. That's what i was told at least. He said 11xopt40 is all day long right now until about the end of the calendar year.
> 
> Oh boy, the reason I want 18x over 11xopt40. It's very simple and quite complicated. I'm choosing 18x because it's my dream.
> 
> ...



@EightEightFive Well, I want infantry or a medic spot with Opt 40.  The answers on this thread have got me thinking to just wait to enlist after graduating from college. So, we'll see. NG idea was mainly for experience and extra income while in college but those factors are probably not worth losing the chance of an Opt 40 over. 

I got you fam! I was just curious, haha. Well, let me know when you get that 18x  

Thanks, man. I will do that for sure. RR is something I will fight for, no alternatives!


----------

